
Admission and Orientation Manual, United States Penitentiary ADX Florence [pdf] - atdt
http://www.bop.gov/locations/institutions/flm/FLM_aohandbook.pdf
======
atdt
I was surprised by the sheer number of options that staff have for retaliating
against inmates. Among the items in the "Prohibited Acts and Disciplinary
Severity Scale" that have the maximum severity level of "Greatness" you find
#197: "Use of the telephone to further criminal activity"; #109: "Refusing to
provide a urine sample"; #198: "Interfering with a staff member in the
performance of duties"; and the catch-all #199: "Conduct which disrupts or
interferes with the security or orderly running of the institution". These
violations are in the same category as killing somebody (#100) and they incur
the strongest sanctions (longer incareation period, isolation). They are
apparently more severe than fighting or extorting somebody (#201 and #204).

